
A Guide to Public Speaking for Introverted and Shy People - kareemm
http://www.jonathoncolman.org/2013/01/07/a-guide-to-public-speaking-for-introverted-and-shy-people/
======
jcolman
Here's some more information about the difference between shy people and
introverted people. [http://www.thepowerofintroverts.com/2011/07/05/are-you-
shy-i...](http://www.thepowerofintroverts.com/2011/07/05/are-you-shy-
introverted-both-or-neither-and-why-does-it-matter/)

Everyone's different and your mileage may vary, but it's important not to
generally conflate these two concepts or else you risk framing someone the
wrong way and end up totally misunderstanding them.

------
gregmeyer
love this quick guide - not only does it do a nice job of explaining the
difference between introvert and "shy", but also provides some practical tips.
Nice job!

